# Jetta Projectors with HID conversion



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hey, 

Anyone have any jetta projectors in their mk5 with HID, 
I found there and was wondering what everyone things 
http://i.ebayimg.com/18/!BUbib...2.JPG
http://imagehost.vendio.com/a/...1.jpg
Thanks


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

I say no to both.
If you want HID projectors, get the OEM projectors from the GTI/GLI
you will spend more & not have bixenon, but performance will be better


----------



## BlackVDUB2.0 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: (GT17V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT17V* »_I say no to both.
If you want HID projectors, get the OEM projectors from the GTI/GLI
you will spend more & not have bixenon, but performance will be better

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Where did you get those? and how much?


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Its that HID both or just High Beams? Whats the total setup and price? Thats what Im looking for.


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (siren001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siren001* »_Its that HID both or just High Beams? Whats the total setup and price? Thats what Im looking for. 

expensive, but your other options is a retrofit. To be quite honest here the deal. Your going to get crappy output, and will not be happy with the results if you go with a drop in hit kit even if it uses projectors. Check out hidplanet.com for more info 
your other option is a full on retrofit which is alot of work, and you better be mechnically inclined to get it to work right. otherwise leave your headlights alone.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was looking at full Retrofit. 

I can get those lenses as in the picture for about $1045 from the dealership.
Should I stick with dealership ballast's and bulbs or go aftermarket?
If I go aftermarket like phillips would I still get bad output?


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

Just do it and if it doesn't work out return the items. 
I just ordered HID conversion kit for the FK aftermarket projectors I just purchased.
If it sucks, hey no problem, I'll return them, no loss there.
Post pics



_Modified by jocamryn at 2:56 AM 11-11-2009_


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

What Type of HIDs? how much you paid for them?


----------



## Jettavr666 (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: (siren001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siren001* »_What Type of HIDs? how much you paid for them?

you can convert your existing headlights if your looking for a retrofit. Popular projector retrofits include acura TSX projectors, Bosch bixenon from the 3 and 5 series, infiniti FX bixenon. 
Aftermarket ballast usually work fine, DDMtuning.com has a lifetime warrenty on their ballasts, and you can get 55w ballast which work well and are quite a bit brighter.


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what I have found so far. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/Cart/...JohnP
I just need a D1s bulb ballast kit, anyone know a good one?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

Need this kit:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...40951/
headlights you have listed, are not HID projectors, but you'll need a HID kit for whatever bulb it takes


_Modified by GT17V at 7:47 AM 11-12-2009_


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

Difference between the 2? other than comes with bulbs and ballasts?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (siren001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siren001* »_Difference between the 2? other than comes with bulbs and ballasts?

OEM HID's. vs. aftermarket Halogen projectors with OEM HID-look housing


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was told if I bought the first one and then got the HID kit it would almost exactly the same, is that true?


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (siren001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siren001* »_I was told if I bought the first one and then got the HID kit it would almost exactly the same, is that true? 


Since you probably don't have the highline CECM, it would be almost the same, since you won't be able to utilize the bixenon (high beam shutter).


----------



## siren001 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was told since I have a 2010 Wolfsburg It would most likely have it, is there a way to tell by vin without Vag com


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (siren001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *siren001* »_I was told since I have a 2010 Wolfsburg It would most likely have it, is there a way to tell by vin without Vag com


yes. Pull the CECM.
Easier with the VAG-COM. You'll need a VAG-COM to install the HID kit anyway


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Since I got my car i've bee wanting projectors.. and i talked to a couple of people (dealers and friends) and it would cost about $1500-2200 ( a side) to go full HID from the dealer.
I know I have a mid-line CECM and i don't want to do a conversion to a highline. I've seen a DIY on a Jetta OEM HID swap and he tinkered with the VAG-COM and got it to work (instructions laid out and didn't seem that bad). Would it be recommend to go OEM vs. a kit purchased online from a known reputable source that is high quality but will only be about $400 for HID? (This is after projectors of course)
I would totally go for a GLI or GTI set of HIDs.. but i haven't seen one up for sale in half a year...


----------



## jocamryn (Oct 18, 2009)

OEM is optimal, but dropping 1-2,000$ for HIDs when you can go aftermarket for up to 1/4 the price....well do the math. Just because the item doesn't have an AUDI/VW logo on it doesn't mean it's garbage. There's good gear out there. You'd think people here have stock in AUDI/VW...








my $.02


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Haha.. clever. Ya I agree. I'd most likely drop the $500 for OEM projectors or pick them up from somewhere here. Then go spend a little bit more and grab aftermarket ballast and wiring etc.
What have you heard about blacking out the housing yourself.. i've heard a couple things, putting it in the oven to get the cover off but the biggest problem i've heard was them leaking afterwards :S. Your opinion? (not saying I want to but i haven't seen murdered OEM projectors...)


----------

